# Umstieg von GTX460 auf GTX560Ti bzw. Alternative sinnvoll



## rufio (31. Dezember 2011)

Hi!
Ehrlich gesagt hab ich zurzeit den Durchblick bei GraKa verloren und wende mich daher an euch. Da mir das Christkind ein wenig Geld dagelassen hat möchte ich wissen ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist meine GTX460 768MB, GDDR5 gegen eine GTX560Ti bzw. Alternative zu wechseln. Budget so um die € 200,--. - Spiele meisten mit einer Auflösung von 1.680X1.050

Mein Sys:
AMD Athlon II X4 640
Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
4096 MB RAM DDR3
WIN7 64 BIT

eine kleine Frage noch dazu - was könnte ich für die GTX460 bei einem Verkauf verlangen?

Danke bereits im voraus und ein gutes neues 2012


----------



## Zocker15xD (31. Dezember 2011)

Naja, die 560 TI wäre im Schnitt bestimmt 25% (also spürbar) besser wie eine 460, aber meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich das nicht.
Stattdessen solltest du vielleicht mal auf ein Intel-System umsteigen...
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8H67-V Rev 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
=> ca. 260 Euro

200 hast du, altes MB+Prozessor gäben zusammen auch noch mal ungefähr 120 Euro. Den Rest verwendest du einfach weiter.
Mit dem i5 2400 hast du schon ein richtig deutliches Leistungsplus, und bei der Karte wartest du einfach noch, bis sich bei der nächsten (bald kommenden) Generation gute Preise entwickelt haben. Solange wird dir die 460er reichen, wenn du nicht immer alles auf ULTRA oder VERY HIGH spielen willst.

Danke, wünsch ich Dir auch


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2011)

Eine GTX 560Ti oder AMD 6950 ist für 200€ natürlich das beste, und vermutlich kannst Du mit ca 30-40% mehr Leistung rechnen. Schau auch mal zB hier ASUS GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 DirectCU II im Test - Direkter Grafikkarten-Vergleich (Seite 1 - HT4U.net  da kannst Du die Karten auswählen und auch nur Deine Auflösung ankreuzen. 

Wegen der GTX 460 würd ich einfach mal bei ebay in die erweiterte Suche "beendete Angebote" mit einschließen und dann mal nach Preis geordnet listen lassen und drauf achten, ob da vlt. auch "fake"-Angebote oder defekte Karten dabei sind. Ich vermute, dass es für eine einwadnfreie Karte um die 80-90€ sein werden.


----------



## rufio (31. Dezember 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> ....Stattdessen solltest du vielleicht mal auf ein Intel-System umsteigen...
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8H67-V Rev 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3.....


 
ist da so ein Unterschied zu spüren - immerhin hat mein Proz. ja auch 4 x 3 GHZ


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2011)

Die GHz sind nur ein Teil für Leistung. zB fährt ein Polo mit 150PS ja auch schneller als ein kleiner LKW mit 150PS    ein moderner X4 955 zB mit 4x 3,2 GHz, also nur wenig Mehrtakt, ist trotzdem schon viel schneller als Dein eher veralteter X4 der 600er-Generation

Der i5-2400 oder 2500 bringt manchmal für Spiele bis zu 50% mehr als zB ein X4 955, manchmal ist er aber auch kaum schneller. Das hängt sehr vom Spiel und auch vom Test ab (zB bei einer praxisfernen Auflösung wie 800x600 spielt der intel seinen Leistungsvorsorung voll aus und überholt den X4 955 deutlich). Und ob NUR eine bessere CPU von Intel bei der Grafikkarte wirklich mehr bringt als eine neue Grafikkarte, da würd ich nicht drauf wetten - außer es gibt Benches, die das bestätigen 

Ich persönlich würde nur einen X4 955 oder so nehmen, denn das reicht definitiv dicke aus, auch wenn der Intel NOCH besser wäre. Du sparst zudem den Kauf von einem neuen Board und das umstellen/neuinstallieren von Windows. 

Wenn MÖGLICH, dann wäre es natürlich ideal, wenn Du einen x4 955 oder 965 UND eine 560 Ti nimmst, oder was auch sehr gut passt wäre ein x4 955/965 mit einer AMD 6870, welche nur 140€ kostet - die GTx 560 Ti ist ca 5-15% schneller als die 6870, nur so als Vergleich.


----------



## rufio (31. Dezember 2011)

da werd ich wohl noch ein wörtchen mit meinem christkind reden müssen - falls es nicht so willig ist wie ich will - was wäre eher zu empfehlen den austausch der cpu oder der gpu


----------



## svd (1. Januar 2012)

Naja, da du wenigstens schon einen 3.0 GHz Vierkerner hast, auf jeden Fall die Grafikkarte.

Wenn du deinen Monitor nicht so bald austauscht, also auf 1680x1050 bleibst, dürfte eine HD6870 für 140€ optimal sein.
Auch die CPU dürfte, trotz langsamerer Architektur, nicht so sehr "bremsen".

Wenn du mal wirklich auf einen FullHD Monitor umsteigst, kannst du ja gleich einen X4 955/960/970 und eine GTX560Ti/HD6950 (oder was zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch immer ca. 190€ kostet) mitkaufen. Bis dahin kannst du ja noch sparen, Rasen mähen, Autos waschen, etc.


----------



## rufio (1. Januar 2012)

Danke dann erstmal für die Tipps und ich hoffe ihr seit alle gut ins neue Jahr gekommen


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Januar 2012)

Der i5 wäre schon ein spürbares Leistungsplus. Ich sitze ab und an auch bei einem Kumpel am PC, welcher eine 955er hat, und mit meinem i5er geht da alles schon nochmal viel flotter. Aber die Leistung eines 955ers reicht eigentlich schon aus. Deswegen empfehle ich die HD6870+Phenom 955.


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Januar 2012)

rufio schrieb:


> ist da so ein Unterschied zu spüren - immerhin hat mein Proz. ja auch 4 x 3 GHZ


 
Die Leistung eines Prozessors hängt nur bedingt mit der Taktrate zusammen.
Ein Intel i3 2100 mit 2 Kernen und 3.1 Ghz ist z.B. je nach dem fast gleichschnell wie ein Phenom 955 mit 3.2 Ghz und 4 Kernen.


----------



## rufio (2. Januar 2012)

Was meint ihr bekomm ich den Proz. allein auch verkauft - dann könnt sich ja der x955 und ne HD6870 ausgehen (GraKa € 80,-- und Proz. € 50,--)


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Januar 2012)

Den Prozessor bekommst du je nach dem sogar für mehr als 50 Euro verkauft und für die Karte bekommst du auch nochmal mindestens 80-90 Euro.
Dann hast du schon mal genug für den Phenom und dann könntest du dir mit deinen 200 Euro sogar ne 560 Ti holen.


----------



## rufio (2. Januar 2012)

na das klingt ja schon mal sehr verlockend - gleich mal hinter den verkauf klemmen


----------



## rufio (2. Januar 2012)

noch ne Frage - Netzteilmäßig brauch ich mir keine Sorgen machen oder (CoolerMaster 600W SilentPro Modular verbaut)


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Januar 2012)

Nein.  Der PC würde an sich schon mit nem 450W-Markennetzteil gut laufen.


----------

